# Frogg Toggs



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone here tried these ? Waterproof breathable rain suit- feels like they are made out of Tyvek. Weigh just a few ounces .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very popular with motor cycle riders. They are what they claim. Probably one of the best rain suits on the market.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought a set of Frogg Toggs at Cabellas for $35.00 this spring. They weigh nothing and are truly water proof. Mostly I have used them when riding my Harley. The only problem I have come across is they melt like thin plastic when they touch anything hot like an exhaust pipe. My pair has an apple sized hole melted in the right leg following just such a misadventure. Still, they are light weight and very effective in keeping you dry a reasonable price.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you- I purchased a pair for my wife and I and will probably just keep them in the back pack.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

How do they hold up against brush? they are so thin i have stayed away from them thinking that the first time I wear them in the brush they would be ripped to shreds.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a pair when they were 2 or 3 X's what they are now. They do keep the rain out, but they fray pretty easily. They are not what I would consider good rain gear, but they are good for the occasional down-pour. Good rain gear is expensive and insulated-generally because it rains more in the winter. I have thrown mine into the washing machine and they came out a bit fuzzy, but still water-proof. For what they cost now, everyone should have a set. They are also effective at keeping out the wind as I found out going 70 MPH in a boat early in the year.


----------

